# semi-drunken destructive M6 test.... [yes there are pictures added now]



## mdocod (Jun 21, 2009)

So... it's saturday night, (technically, it's sunday morning but lets not go there...)...

I've had enough alcohol to loosen up the "give-a-crap" nerve. The fact that my wife isn't here (house-sitting for some family friends) may be also playing a role...

Whatever the cause, I was outside pointing my M6 around and I just had an impulse of "test this SOB..., push it, see what happens"

We are on a gravel road with a gravel earth for a driveway and most surrounding areas. I figure, what the heck, I'm not selling this thing I'm in love, if I don't put some marks on it, how the heck am I going to know it's mine... 

So I start flicking the thing at the ground (turned on of course.) Still lit and nothing eventful happening I start tossing the thing with some more distance involved. It keeps landing, lit up, working fine. I tossed the thing around in a semi-mild manner at distances in an arced toss of ~10-15 ft at least a half dozen times. I kept picking it up and observing the body of the light, looking for damage, only very minor nicks hardly noticeable. I thought I saw one hefty mark, then used my fingernail to slide that piece of rock from out-between a pair of the raised "ribs" on the turbo-head (this is mostly granite out here on the surface FYI). So at this point, I have almost no noticeable damage, a few minor nicks here and there.... I decide I need to try a little harder. ....

I step out into the "driveway" where the gravel is packed hard from cars driving over it. I lob this thing straight up in the air at least 30+ft and let it come crashing down.....

lands with a solid thud, the body and the head meet the ground at the same time...  . the light goes out...

Damage assessment time... what failed?

I took the light inside to figure out what actually happened. I figured the bulb filament popped. Nope...

*story interruption: configuration data incoming*
I'm running a pair of Emoli 18650s charged to ~4.0V each driving a 64250 for this test in an FM bi-pin to MN adapter. 

-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

The bulb broke off at the pins. The FM adapter, the battery adapter, the batteries, and the flashlight, are all in perfect working order. I dropped a different bulb in the adapter and everything works fine. 

Not bad. I can stop babying this thing now...

-Eric

[edit in]
Here's some picts:






















How'd that cucumber get in here?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*

BRAVO! :twothumbs

I like it, and I dedicate my next drunk to you sir.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*

So.... What's next as far as testing?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*

You're gonna sober up tomorrow and wonder why the hell you did that...:drunk:..:duh2::thinking:..:devil:..(Mdocod attacks M6, even going so far as to bite the tailcap completely off!).....:sleepy:..(wakes up looks at M6!)......... :hairpull: ...:mecry:






....


----------



## mdocod (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



Monocrom said:


> So.... What's next as far as testing?



how about a bath?






:devil:

Muahahahhahaha


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*

haha...great story!

Crenshaw


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



mdocod said:


> how about a bath?
> 
> :devil:
> 
> Muahahahhahaha


 
LOL !

I have 13 Surefires, I wash them all the time. They love water.


----------



## Zainal Abidin (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*

I don't have M6 to know its ruggedness and toughness. But I have C2-HA LED and 6P-GM incan. Can the 6P withstand such abuse?


----------



## mdocod (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



Zainal Abidin said:


> Can the 6P withstand such abuse?



When you really think about it, it's basically just an aluminum tube, most well built aluminum flashlight or even polymer/plastic flashlight will handle being tossed into the air and striking the ground. The potential failure points in a push/twist style surefire are pretty minimal. The bulb is almost always the first to go. Put an LED in there an things get better. Throw it hard enough you might start to cause internal damage to a battery or something...


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*

Great story. During your next "binge" can you test it for bullet stopping ability? 380 or 38 would be fine. FMJ or HP your choice.


----------



## mdocod (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



LuxLuthor said:


> Great story. During your next "binge" can you test it for bullet stopping ability? 380 or 38 would be fine. FMJ or HP your choice.



Aside from not wanting to mix guns and alcohol (what could possibly go wrong?) I don't think any amount of alcohol would loosen me up enough to shoot my M6


----------



## Patriot (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*

haha! Funny :twothumbs

I think the E2e with batteries stops a standard .22 Long Rifle, so a nice slow moving .38 should make it jump good without full penetration. 

So what do ya say Eric......lock and load...:naughty:

Sorry, I really shouldn't be saying that while you're in a vulnerable state. I don't condone M6 destruction.


----------



## mdocod (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*

Inspected the light today in a sober state, nothing serious, a couple very minor nicks, hardly noticeable, I'm not bothered at all.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



mdocod said:


> Aside from not wanting to mix guns and alcohol (what could possibly go wrong?) I don't think any amount of alcohol would loosen me up enough to shoot my M6



Chicken. 

Besides, you have enough M6's that you should really take the time to verify their true defensive strength. I mean, if I knew they could stop a .38 special FMJ, I might carry an extra as a protective shield in case I ever get in a gunfight.


----------



## mdocod (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*

haha, you must have me confused with someone else, only one M6 here, represents a pretty significant portion of my collection in value 

-Eric


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



mdocod said:


> haha, you must have me confused with someone else, only one M6 here, represents a pretty significant portion of my collection in value
> 
> -Eric


 
Isn't Patriot the one with like 7, 26, or 43 M6s by now.


----------



## mdocod (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*

Also DM51, I'm pretty sure he has somewhere around a suitcase full of em.... 

Some of the M6 collections here are worth more than all 3 cars my wife and I own combined, completely awesome.


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



mdocod said:


> Also DM51, I'm pretty sure he has somewhere around a suitcase full of em....
> 
> Some of the M6 collections here are worth more than all 3 cars my wife and I own combined, completely awesome.



From what I've seen from his thread, I believe that. 
He would be what I called the M6 guru. oo:


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*

I think I've seen that suitcase. It's filled to the brim... just with M6 heads alone!


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*

Probably he has another suitcase full of Beasts... and that's just for abuse testing....


----------



## Tempest UK (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*

I think I have 6 (I think...) but I still wouldn't want to shoot any of 'em 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*

Come on guys, we need to see some quality trigger time with your lights... Do it in the name of CPF... I'll even supply the bullets! .357 anyone??


----------



## mdocod (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Come on guys, we need to see some quality trigger time with your lights... Do it in the name of CPF... I'll even supply the bullets! .357 anyone??



With the way things are going with ammunition, you may want to hang on to your bullets... few years from now you'll be able to trade a small box of ammo for an M6 :devil: :nana:


----------



## Tim W (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



mdocod said:


> With the way things are going with ammunition, you may want to hang on to your bullets... few years from now you'll be able to trade a small box of ammo for an M6 :devil: :nana:



Very sad, but I think you speak the truth!:sigh:

Ain't the "Obamanation" of our country great!:green:


----------



## Illum (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*

my M6's incan days are over though...
If the KL6 wasn't discontinued I'd consider throwing it around:thinking:

it never occured to me to bother with flashlight when I take in alcohol


----------



## tundratrader (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*

That is awesome that you did the drunko destructive test. I thought that midway down we were going to get into you drove over the light territory.
I had been carrying the same C2 everyday in my pocket for about five years and while I have never tried to damage it. I will say the thing is damn near bulletproof. It has survived more that a couple river dunks. Several trips through the washer(luckily I have caught it before the dryer each time) and a few serious drops onto various hard mediums. My HA finish is still perfect on most of the light, it is worn off on the top of the bezel and the bottom of the tailcap. These are damn tough lights. 
Zach


----------



## mdocod (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



tundratrader said:


> That is awesome that you did the drunko destructive test. I thought that midway down we were going to get into you drove over the light territory.
> ....
> Zach



Funny you mention the "drive over it" idea.. I was seriously considering giving that a try as I'm sure it would handle it just fine, decided against it only because it was late at night and my truck is noisy. Probably better that I didn't go there though as that undoubtedly would have left some more note-worthy markings 

-Eric


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



mdocod said:


> Funny you mention the "drive over it" idea.. I was seriously considering giving that a try as I'm sure it would handle it just fine, decided against it only because it was late at night and my truck is noisy. Probably better that I didn't go there though as that undoubtedly would have left some more note-worthy markings
> 
> -Eric


 
Hmmm... Well, that's one way to get a nice rubberized grip on your M6.


----------



## Norm (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*

I'd like to see some pictures too


----------



## Illum (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



Forgoten214 said:


> I'd like to see some pictures too



care to share the name and quantity of your beverage?
Finer the details the more accurate testings can be should it be repeated in the future


----------



## mdocod (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



Illum said:


> care to share the name and quantity of your beverage?
> Finer the details the more accurate testings can be should it be repeated in the future



New Belgium Trippel 
(pronounced "triple")
I think I was on my 4th or 5th when I starting chucking the flashlight around.

It's pretty impressive beer if you're into beers with a lot of rich flavor and kick! (7.8%)


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



Illum said:


> care to share the name and quantity of your beverage?
> Finer the details the more accurate testings can be should it be repeated in the future



I'm confused? What do you mean?


----------



## wapkil (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



Forgoten214 said:


> I'm confused? What do you mean?



I think CPF:OUI-2009/207 standard: Operator under influence - safety requirements and test methods. Mandatory for every flashlight manufacturer, effective beginning 2010. I already sent my application for certified testers training :buddies:


----------



## 1wrx7 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*

This is probally my favorite thread in awhile:thumbsup:... thanks for doing the testing. My M6 Magnumlight is in almost perfect condition.. and I'm trying to keep it that way. I have a M6 Guardian that shows a decent amount of wear, but I'm not planning on throwing it around. Since the Guardian has wear on it I'm not worried if it get's more... so I can understand why you did this. Once it's scratched it kind of free's you of the I can't hurt this light mentality. Kudos to you Mdocod... +1 for the pics


----------



## Illum (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



Forgoten214 said:


> I'm confused? What do you mean?




I'm inclined to reproduce modcod's experiment, but simply "throwing flashlights around mindlessly" does not fulfill sufficient parameters to make the results producible. I am simply asking for more details as to secure experimentation constraints.


----------



## JimmyM (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



LuxLuthor said:


> Great story. During your next "binge" can you test it for bullet stopping ability? 380 or 38 would be fine. FMJ or HP your choice.


I was thinking about a 460 Weatherby in the tailswitch.


----------



## JimmyM (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



Illum said:


> care to share the name and quantity of your beverage?
> Finer the details the more accurate testings can be should it be repeated in the future


Good question. Was this a hard "whiskey event" or a "lite beer event"?


----------



## mdocod (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



JimmyM said:


> Good question. Was this a hard "whiskey event" or a "lite beer event"?



Read response #32 above 

They [New Belgium] have a wide selection of flavors but are most well known for "Fat Tire" which seems to be the mainstay party beer of the region. 

The stuff is made a few hours North of here in the Fort Collins Colorado region. I've tested numerous flavors from them and haven't found one that I couldn't happily drink  The stuff is available in (quoting their website here) Colorado, Wyoming, Kansas, Missouri, Nebraska, New Mexico, Arizona, Texas, Montana, Idaho, Washington, Oregon, Nevada, Arkansas, California, Illinois, Iowa, Minnesota, Tennessee, and North Carolina. Coming this year: South Dakota, Wisconsin, Indiana, South Carolina, and Georgia!

So it's not something that everyone would be familiar with and isn't available everywhere so I'm not sure if we could build a standardized testing requirement based on their beer.

I sometimes drink cheap **** beer, but for a couple bucks extra it's hard to argue with the stout flavors of a good quality fresh locally brewed beer. 


-Eric


----------



## mdocod (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*

Since everyone seems to be thinking that





I'm Editing in some picts...


----------



## Illum (Jun 25, 2009)

why does My M6 look exactly the same...only mines right out of a box...
Not bad for ding resistance...I didn't see anything too severe


----------



## maxspeeds (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow! Your M6 looks practically brand new. I was expecting to see more carnage.:naughty:


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I would like to see you put it on a table or a tee. Then wack it with a baseball bat. Barry Bonds anyone?


----------



## Illum (Jun 25, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> I would like to see you put it on a table or a tee. Then wack it with a baseball bat. Barry Bonds anyone?



your going to need a handful of Tees to balance an M6 
You prefer the 8 iron or the driver?


----------



## jcw122 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow it barely looks like it got touched! Looks brand new! Good to hear, good story


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



mdocod said:


> Read response #32 above
> 
> They [New Belgium] have a wide selection of flavors but are most well known for "Fat Tire" which seems to be the mainstay party beer of the region.
> 
> ...



I'm devastated living in the Springs that you're not drinking "The Rocky Mountain Beer." I don't have to mention the name. I still remember the days when they limited distribution, and on occasion we would make a beer run to Denver and fill up a van with 50-100 cases (or however many would fit) which we sold at a hefty profit.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



mdocod said:


> Also DM51, I'm pretty sure he has somewhere around a suitcase full of em....
> 
> Some of the M6 collections here are worth more than all 3 cars my wife and I own combined, completely awesome.



We can't have DM51 do any shooting. He lives in one of those "girly-man" European countries that only let criminals have guns. :nana:


----------



## mdocod (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



LuxLuthor said:


> I'm devastated living in the Springs that you're not drinking "The Rocky Mountain Beer." I don't have to mention the name. I still remember the days when they limited distribution, and on occasion we would make a beer run to Denver and fill up a van with 50-100 cases (or however many would fit) which we sold at a hefty profit.



It was the effort that made it taste good... not the beer


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 26, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> I would like to see you put it on a table or a tee. Then wack it with a baseball bat. Barry Bonds anyone?


 
It's one thing for him to be drunk, but asking Eric to juice himself until his head expands beyond its original, adult size; might be asking too much of him.


----------



## cnjl3 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hand me that M6, Ugh... I mean that hammer. 
I had asked this CPF member for pics but he was not able to show any because he was changing PC's at that time. 
I am posting this only because I had really wanted to see what an M6 that was used as a hammer would look like.
I had heard that that some Surefire coatings were so hard it that it would cut other metals? This is not meant as a jeer or to belittle this CPF member at all. Just plain old curiosity on my part to see what damage (if any) was done.



seery said:


> My M6's get used very hard, with drops and bangs being the norm. And at
> least once a week one is submerged underwater or used in the rain, and on
> several occasions as a substitute for a hammer or other heavy tool.
> THANKS.


----------



## KeyGrip (Jun 27, 2009)

cnjl3 said:


> I had heard that that some Surefire coatings were so hard it that it would cut other metals?



SureFire boasted in an advertisement that their anodization was so hard it could cut through the body of other flashlights. Someone here tried it with interesting results.


----------



## Norm (Jun 27, 2009)

Here is the original thread but unfortunately the pictures seem to have disappeared. So... Can a Surefire REALLY saw through another flashlight? - CandlePowerForums 
Norm


----------



## Essexman (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



LuxLuthor said:


> We can't have DM51 do any shooting. He lives in one of those "girly-man" European countries that only let criminals have guns. :nana:


 
Excuse me Mr LuxLuthor, we also let some of our police have guns too.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



Essexman said:


> Excuse me Mr LuxLuthor, we also let some of our police have guns too.




Don't you mean "girly man" police................:nana::laughing: 


This thread is the most best thing happening in CPF right now. I crack up when ever I read the latest posts. It make me think that incan guys have more fun. 


Eric, it's amazing to me that you can toss your M6 around as described and have it survive relatively undamaged. I illustrates the differences in our two states. If you toss a flashlight anywhere over here you're almost guaranteed having gravel embedded into the aluminum. There's just nothing soft out here in AZ and if it isn't made of granite it has thorns, fangs or stingers...lol. It's an especially fun place to crash on your mountain bike too. oo: Outdoor kids grow up tough here.


All this talk of shooting M6's really makes me want to pick up a now inexpensive M6 tube, due to the success of the FM body, and shoot one starting with a .22LR and working my way up. I don't know why this sounds so fun but for some reason it just does! I don't even have to perform the act to know that the suggested .357 would zip right through it but the slower non-jacketed rounds could be interesting. I just may go look for someone willing to to sell me their old beat up tube in the marketplace. We could then just make this the official "Abuse Your M6" thread...LOL.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



Essexman said:


> Excuse me Mr LuxLuthor, we also let some of our police have guns too.


Well since you have dignified me with an appellation, it goes without saying that every nation in the world has an armed police force. The only question is ascertaining their on-site response time once a call for help is (hopefully) placed....but we must not digress into the unrelated topic of America's 2nd Amendment right.



Patriot said:


> All this talk of shooting M6's really makes me want to pick up a now inexpensive M6 tube, due to the success of the FM body, and shoot one starting with a .22LR and working my way up. I don't know why this sounds so fun but for some reason it just does! I don't even have to perform the act to know that the suggested .357 would zip right through it but the slower non-jacketed rounds could be interesting. I just may go look for someone willing to to sell me their old beat up tube in the marketplace. We could then just make this the official "Abuse Your M6" thread...LOL.



That's the spirit! Even SF would likely be interested in being able to make new claims on personal protection capabilities of the SF-M6. To be realistic, and indicative of concealed carry, I think the pup would need to be fully loaded with 6 123a's....that way we rule out any possible incidence of secondary explosions.


----------



## 1wrx7 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: semi-drunken destructive M6 test....*



Patriot said:


> All this talk of shooting M6's really makes me want to pick up a now inexpensive M6 tube, due to the success of the FM body, and shoot one starting with a .22LR and working my way up. I don't know why this sounds so fun but for some reason it just does! I don't even have to perform the act to know that the suggested .357 would zip right through it but the slower non-jacketed rounds could be interesting. I just may go look for someone willing to to sell me their old beat up tube in the marketplace. We could then just make this the official "Abuse Your M6" thread...LOL.


 

DaFabricata and I were just talking about this yesterday. I bet the .22LR would just deform and fragment leaving a small mark. I would really love to see which calibers actually penetrate the 7075 HA aluminum:devil: The only problem I see is with your collection you'll probally need more than one tube to shoot:nana:

Looking at the pictures I'd say the M6 held up like a champ to the tossing. My user Guardian shows a lot more "character" marks.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 29, 2009)

A lotta fightin’ talk in this thread, lol. For some unaccountable reason I seem to be coming under fire myself, despite being a blameless and inncocent bystander.




DaFABRICATA said:


> Mdocod attacks M6, even going so far as to bite the tailcap completely off!


 … and I always thought md was sooooo sensible…




LuxLuthor said:


> … bullet stopping ability? 380 or 38 would be fine


What?? .38 or .380? They’re OK for stopping teeth if you can’t find a dentist, but not much good for anything more than that. Let’s be seeing some _serious_ ordnance here.




mdocod said:


> … mix guns and alcohol (what could possibly go wrong?) I don't think any amount of alcohol would loosen me up enough to shoot my M6


 Given what has already happened in this thread, I’m not about to offer you _that_ much alcohol




Patriot said:


> I think the E2e with batteries stops a standard .22 Long Rifle, so a nice slow moving .38 should make it jump good


Looking forward to seeing the slo-mo of this on U-toob…




Patriot said:


> full penetration


Hey! Keep it clean, willya? 




Patriot said:


> I don't condone M6 destruction.





LuxLuthor said:


> Chicken.


 Take cover, guys. I think ^this^ means war, lol




JimmyM said:


> Was this a hard "whiskey event" or a "lite beer event"?


What’s that, McFly? I have your car towed all the way to your house and all you've got for me is lite beer?




LuxLuthor said:


> We can't have DM51 do any shooting. He lives in one of those "girly-man" European countries that only let criminals have guns.


 What!! This is an appalling calumny and slur! Er… on second thoughts, unfortunately, it’s absolutely true. But a small and determined band of us can still shoot pretty straight…




Essexman said:


> Excuse me Mr LuxLuthor, we also let some of our police have guns too.


 Unfortunately the UK police aren’t much good at shooting. They usually miss, or hit the wrong target. Mr. Luthor seems to be well informed on this matter.




Patriot said:


> incan guys have more fun


… well, they certainly seem to cause more damage!


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 29, 2009)

This thread is hilarious.

All this talk of shootin' up flashlights sounds like a job for Adam and Jamie if you ask me


----------



## mdocod (Jun 29, 2009)

There would first have to be a myth that is well known regarding flashlights. I personally have been less than impressed with their "scientific" method but do enjoy the show on occasion.


----------



## JimmyM (Jun 29, 2009)

mdocod said:


> There would first have to be a myth that is well known regarding flashlights. I personally have been less than impressed with their "scientific" method but do enjoy the show on occasion.


Yeah. Jamie is under the impression that 2 cars hitting head on (each doing 60 mph) is like hitting a wall at 120 mph. I wish they'd hire an actual physicist.


----------



## Illum (Jun 29, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> This thread is hilarious.
> 
> All this talk of shootin' up flashlights sounds like a job for Adam and Jamie if you ask me



:lolsign:
Dunno about Jamie...but giving Adam a gun is kinda


----------



## OscarTheDog (Jun 29, 2009)

:laughing: That would be a great idea Mith Busters

OTD


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 29, 2009)

JimmyM said:


> Yeah. Jamie is under the impression that 2 cars hitting head on (each doing 60 mph) is *like hitting a wall at 120 mph*. I wish they'd hire an actual physicist.



Wait....You mean it isn't? LOL! I suppose next you are going to tell me that Santa isn't real.


----------

